# Most Beautiful Public Square



## Cloudship (Jun 8, 2005)

What do you think is the most beautiful public square/space? By this I mean a square, plaza, or avenue (such as Champs Elysees), but not parks like Central Park or a public garden.


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

I think the Piazza Nuovona in Rome is the most beautiful public square by far. After that I consider the Place Vendome in Paris to be the second most beautiful.

Other great ones in my opinion are Rockefeller Center and Grand Army Plazas in Manhattan and Brooklyn, Trafalgar Square, Piazza della Signoria in Florence, St, Marks Square in Venice, and the square in the Rossio in Lisbon.

Grand Army Plaza in Brooklyn









Grand Army Plaza Manhattan (south side of the plaza)









(North side of the plaza):


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

I might give Independance Square in Kiev a nod. I was looking at photos of it the other day and my jaw was dropping. Grand and beautifull it surely is.


----------



## Brett (Oct 26, 2004)

would it be possible for pics of ones choice to be posted? Im know very few of the places that have already been mentioned and would like to see what you are talking about!


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=215606


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

^^ the topic seemed familiar..


----------



## Cloudship (Jun 8, 2005)

Ah, there WAS a topic on this already.

Of course, I wouldn't haved MISSED it if this forum had a SERACH function.

hint, hint, hint...


----------

